# Pol Brille bei Aldi



## Zebi (17. April 2011)

Mittwoch hat Aldi Polbrillen für 4,99. Ob die wohl was taugen? Klingt in der Beschreibung so nicht schlecht


----------



## Tradnats (17. April 2011)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Also sowie ich gehört hab ist des so:

Entweder hat eine Brille den UV Schutz oder sie hat ihn nicht.
Also wenn dies stimmt, dann kann ledeglich das Gestell besser sein als wie bei anderen Modellen.
Also wenn die Aldi Brille den Schutz hat müsste die auch so gut sein wie andere auch.

Ob das stimmt kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich selber noch kein Vergleich zwischen billig und teuer machen konnte.


----------



## Moerser83 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214424


----------



## AndiHam (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

gibt es seit heute auch wieder bei Aldi für 3,99


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Tach auch,
 also ich will hier nicht so auf die Kacke haun,
 alber  da ich Augenoptiker bin, hier ne kleine Info;
 Der UV-Schutz(CE-Norm) ist in Deutschland Pflicht, hat aber nichts mit dem Polfilter zu tun.
 Die Polarisation einer Brille(oder Sonnenbri) filtert störende Reflexe raus und erlaubt uns den direkten Blick ins Wasser.
 Fazit die Brille wird auf jeden Fall einen UV-Schutz(sihe CE-Zeichen) haben und wenn polarisierend drauf steht, bringt die auch was am Wasser, hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun.
 Man kann natürlich für optisch geschliffene Gläser und Designergestelle oder Lizenzmarken mehr ausgeben, jeder wie er mag.

 fettes Petri Axel:vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Ich such gerade in der Werbung aber es scheint so, als gibt es die bei ALDI-Süd nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



> es scheint so, als gibt es die bei ALDI-Süd nicht.



Gut zu wissen, wäre nämlich sonst noch extra dafür hin.
In den letzten Wochen habe ich zwei Polbrillen im Auto gecrasht, brauche Nachschub!

Jürgen


----------



## captn-ahab (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> also ich will hier nicht so auf die Kacke haun,
> alber  da ich Augenoptiker bin, hier ne kleine Info;
> Der UV-Schutz(CE-Norm) ist in Deutschland Pflicht, hat aber nichts mit dem Polfilter zu tun.
> ...


Danke für deine fundierte Meinung!


----------



## Schwedenangler (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Nein , bei Aldi Süd gibt es sie nicht :g ! Schade  .


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> In den letzten Wochen habe ich zwei Polbrillen im Auto gecrasht, brauche Nachschub!



moinsen,
das geht mir leider auch immer so...entweder verliere ich sie, oder breche sie durch...
und jedes jahr 50€ für so´n olles ding rauszuwerfen muss ja nicht sein...
also werde ich auch mal schnell "nach´m aldi hin":q


----------



## Laichzeit (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_polarisierende_sonnenbrille_48_5_2156_27994.html


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

hat eigentlich jede Polarisationsbrille einen Sonnenschutz?


----------



## Grizzl (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

die sollte es mal mit sehstärken geben für den preis #q


----------



## Fares (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Und? Taugen die was?
War schon wer am Wasser Probe gucken?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> hat eigentlich jede Polarisationsbrille einen Sonnenschutz?


Die Frage wurde dir direkt auf der ersten Seite beantwortet
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4327275&postcount=5


----------



## u-see fischer (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



Fares schrieb:


> Und? Taugen die was?
> War schon wer am Wasser Probe gucken?



Also, wenn die Brille einen Polfilter hat, dann hat die Brille einen Polfilter. Qualitative Unterschiede bei den Polfilter gibt es nicht. Da wird sich eine Brille von Aldi nicht von einer Brille vom Optiker unterscheiden.

Wichtig ist, dass die Brille möglichst Lichtdicht sitzt.


----------



## Tobi92 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Also ein Kollege von mir hat sich ne Rayban mit Polfilter geholt. Der Polfilter machte aber lediglich einen Aufpreis von ein paar wenigen Euros aus, also nicht die Welt. Demnach ist auch deren Filter wohl nicht besser als der von Billigbrillen.

Ich hab eine Brille mit Filter für 15 und der direkte Vergleich bestätigt meinen Verdacht. Macht kein Unterschied.


----------



## Andal (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

So ein Ding muss einfach bloß passen und möglichst kein Streulicht von den Seiten her reinlassen, also gut mit dem Gesicht abschließen. Der Preis spielt keine Rolle.

Ekelhaft teuer wirds nur, wenn man Stärkengläser braucht. Und so richtig gehts ins Geld, wenn sich Astigmatismus mit Weitsichtigkeit paart. Dann ist nix mehr mit Kontaktlinsen. Eine entsprechende Gleitsichtbrille mit Polfilter kostet dann auch beim Fielmann teuer Geld!

Alternativ gibts dann noch die Fit Overbrillen, also Brille über der Brille. Dann schaut man aus, wie eine Kreuzung aus Aristoteles Onassis und Puck der Stubenfliege.


----------



## ollidaiwa (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Tag,

ich habe mir die Brille mal besorgt.
Sind schon ziemlich aussortiert.
Falls aber jemand aus dem Süden unbedingt eine Brille haben möchte und auf Gewährleistungen (bez. Größe, Farbe, Transportschäden, usw.) verzichten würde, wäre ich bereit nochmal zu Aldi Nord zu fahren und eine zu zu schicken.
Das wären dann aber schon 8 Euro inkl. versichertem Versand.
Hier ein Paar Bilder.

Im- und Exportolli


----------



## Tommes63 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



hans21 schrieb:


> Ich denke darüber nach mir ein Pol-Brille mit Sehstärke im Netz zu bestellen.


Würd ich mir ums Verrecken nicht im WWW kaufen, die Augen sind es Wert.





hans21 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir ne Einstärken-Brille mit Pol-Filter  bestelle, nehme ich dann "einfach" die Korrekturwerte für die  Ferne?


Und genau deshalb geh zum Optiker, der kann das am Besten erklären.

Köderwechsel, Abködern und Schnur beobachten (weit sehen), dafür hab ich 2 Brillen gebraucht Pol+Lesebrille. Jetzt hab ich Gleitsicht, selbstönend und polarisiert. Und hübsche Frauen sieht man ohne Klamotten (leider nicht, schön wärs).
Schweine teuer aber jeden Cent wert. Wieviel dir das wert ist, mußt du entscheiden.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Also ich sprech mal aus erfahrung,

gerade bei Brillen gibt es suuuuuuuuper super große unterschiede in der Qualität.

Meine Augen sind super Sonnen empfindlich also muss ich immer Sonnenbrillen tragen wenn ich was sehen will sobald Sonne rauskommt.

Hatte ne Menge Sonnenbrillen , von Aldi über Jack & Jones etc. 

War nie so ganz zufrieden bis die hier kam.

Wem es das Geld wert ist 100000% Empfehlung

Gruß,
Alex


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Hab mir vorhin auch mal eine besorgt. Für den Preis kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen. Werde sie am WE mal am Wasser testen.
 Und auch bei meiner 'Verbrauchsrate' an Sonnenbrillen beim Angeln ist es je günstiger, je besser. Ein abgerissener Wobbler ist teurer.


----------



## nada1988 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



Andal schrieb:


> ... Alternativ gibts dann noch die Fit Overbrillen, also Brille über der Brille. Dann schaut man aus, wie eine Kreuzung aus Aristoteles Onassis und Puck der Stubenfliege.



Ich habe eine Fitoverbrille, und die Dinger sind echt genial. Ich bin zwar Brillenträger, aber die Brille ist zu den Seiten hin so gut abgeschlossen, da kommt kaum Streulicht rein. 
Ein Kumpel hat sich auch eine besorgt, und der ist kein Brillenträger. Am Wasser sehen wir bestimmt wie zwei Marsmännchen aus :-D


----------



## Andal (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

http://www.aos.cc/shop-fliegenfischen/polarisationsbrille.html

Damit man weiß, wovon wir reden.


----------



## nada1988 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Die Dinger gibt's aber schon wesentlich günstiger |bigeyes
Meine hat um die 20€ gelöhnt bei einem großen Internetversandhaus.


----------



## Promachos (16. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



nada1988 schrieb:


> Am Wasser sehen wir bestimmt wie zwei Marsmännchen aus :-D



Hallo!

Schau mal auf mein Profilbild.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## magut (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



nada1988 schrieb:


> Die Dinger gibt's aber schon wesentlich günstiger |bigeyes
> Meine hat um die 20€ gelöhnt bei einem großen Internetversandhaus.



Ist da eventuell ein link zum haben? Find da nur die teuren|uhoh:
LG
Mario


----------



## geomujo (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

War auch schnell mal zu Aldi bevor sie weg sind.
Hab mir 3 Stück geholt. Eine für meinen Bruder, 2 für mich. Ich hasse ansonsten sonnenbrillen und bin auch generell kein Brillenträger. Starke Sonne ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis sich die Augen dran gewöhnen.

Mir ging es ausschließlich um den Polarisationsfilter. Und für 3,99€/Stück kann man da absolut nichts verkehrt machen, wenn man sie nur zum gelegentlichen Entspiegeln von Wasserflächen benutzt.


----------



## wusel345 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Hab mit heute auch eine Polbrille bei Aldi besorgt. Preis: 3.99€ 
Gestell aus Kunststoff, polarisation ganz ok. Für den Preis gibt es nichts zu meckern.

@magut: schau bei Aldi Nord


----------



## magut (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

@wusel - sorry ich hab die Brille zum drüber geben über die optische Brille gemeint.
LG
Mario


----------



## u-see fischer (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



geomujo schrieb:


> ....Ich hasse ansonsten sonnenbrillen und bin auch generell kein Brillenträger.......



Geht mir eigendlich auch so. Nachdem ich allerdings dieses Bild gesehen habe, versuche ich zum Spinnfischen eigendlich immer eine Polbrille zu tragen. Besser eine billige Polbrille von Aldi als ein Angelhaken im Auge.

Achtung, zartbeseitete nicht auf den link klicken: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=856341&postcount=20


----------



## Darket (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Die gibt's bei Aldi-Nord? Verdammt, war da grad einkaufen und hab sie nicht gesehen. Jetzt muss ich nochmal hin! #q


----------



## nada1988 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



magut schrieb:


> Ist da eventuell ein link zum haben? Find da nur die teuren|uhoh:
> LG
> Mario



Bitte sehr:

http://www.amazon.de/SCHWARZE-POLARISIERTE-SONNENBRILLE-Autofahren-Fahrradfahren/dp/B00BPUBXXM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1429293510&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Fitover+Pol+Brille


----------



## Doerk71 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Habe gestern auch bei Aldi zugeschlagen. Im Auto funktioniert sie .. am Sonntag geht's damit mal ans Wasser.

Viele Grüße
Dirk


----------



## wobbler68 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Hallo

Habe heute auch noch mal 2 Stück mit Federbügel geholt:g,um 2 zerkratzte zu ersetzen. 
Ich habe 1 Brille im Handschuhfach meines Rollers und 2 im Handschuhfach meines Autos.:q

Wenn die dann mal einen Kratzer kriegen ist das zu verschmerzen.
Ach ja, zum Angeln habe ich auch noch eine.


----------



## Dyasound (20. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Danke für den Tipp.
 Habe ebenfalls zugeschlagen. Man waren die schnell weg.


----------



## magut (20. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*



nada1988 schrieb:


> Bitte sehr:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/SCHWARZE-POLARISIERTE-SONNENBRILLE-Autofahren-Fahrradfahren/dp/B00BPUBXXM/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1429293510&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=Fitover+Pol+Brille



:vik:  Danke hab beim falschen onlineshop gesucht|supergri
 DANKE#6


----------



## geomujo (20. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Haltet mal die Brille in 30cm entfernung vom Kopf vor euren LCD und dreht sie dabei.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Alles wie es sein soll, was soll jetzt daran besonders sein?


----------



## Laichzeit (22. April 2015)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Bei Aldi Süd in Balingen gibts heute Polarisierte für 1,99€


----------



## wobbler68 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Hallo

Ach,wie die Zeit vergeht.|rolleyes
Alle Jahre wieder.

Bei ALDI Nord gibt es wieder Pole/Sonnenbrillen.
Am Mittwoch *12.04. *für *4,59€*.
Wird halt alles teuer.


----------



## mittellandchannel (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_sonnenbrille_48_5_2985_38733.html


----------



## banzinator (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Taugen die was?


----------



## Darket (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Ich nutze meine jetzt die dritte Saison und bin ganz zufrieden. Werde mir noch eine als Ersatz besorgen.


----------



## Vanner (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Ich hab die oben links im ersten Bild, macht was sie soll. Ist auch die, die am Besten zu gebrauchen ist, sie hat bei mir keinen seitlichen Lichteinfall.


----------



## banzinator (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Okay danke. 
Die ist bestimmt nix für Bratzbirnen.


----------



## Case (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Ich hatte mal paar von denen mit " Drahtgestell ". Die waren recht schnell verschlissen. Zum angeln nicht wirklich geeignet.

Case


----------



## wobbler68 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Ich habe 4 Stück mit " Drahtgestell ".#6
Durch die Federbügel gehen sie nicht so schnell kaputt.
Das Gestell ist sogar mit meiner normalen Brille,vom Optiker,fast identisch.


----------



## Kurbel (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

ja,die oben links ist die,welche ich auch schon lange benutze. Die einzige die seitlichen Lichteinfall verhindert. Ich habe mich für braun statt blau entschieden.


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Bei Aldi Süd waren die schon oder kommen noch? Hab bisher keine gesehen.....


----------



## Angler2097 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Habe gestern die Aldi Werbung "gelesen". Hier in Nordhessen sind sie diese Woche zu haben.


----------



## banzinator (12. April 2017)

*AW: Pol Brille bei Aldi*

Gerade bei Aldi gewesen. 
Sind noch einige Brillen da. 
Hab mir die blaue geholt, da die andere zu eng ist. 
Erster Test an Autoscheiben überzeugt. Qualität für 5€ gut.


----------

